# NEW Easton G Pin Nock



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

st8arrow said:


> ...looks to be "beefier" that the current offering.


Hope does spring eternal.

Dave


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I have long since given up on the old Easton pin nocks. To bad really; I thought them a good way to keep from ruining my ACE shafts but gave them up since a dry fire caused by a split nock, and every color I tried developed cracks from normal use offset any benefits from potentially saving an arrow shaft or two.

I have 3 of 4 dozen unused pins and would be happy to try a nock on them that won't crack from normal use.

A bit late though as I have ruined 4 ACE shafts to date by the Robin Hood method using "G" nocks.


----------



## Penumbra547 (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you know if this new pin nock will fit cartel triples (700 spine)? I've been searching for some pin nocks, but to no avail. Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I assume it will fit anything with a pin. I am talking about a nock.

It almost sounds like you are referring to the pin and not a nock.

I saw that Alternative is introducing thier own line of pins for Triples last week. Check thier website.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Since ATA has come and gone, has anyone heard anything about this nock? Maybe they are just teasing us with the pictures in the new catalog.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

instead of waiting on the easton just the mckinney. the mckinney pin nock was nothing more than a large groove g-nock with a barely bigger groove and slightly longer ears that could fit on a pin.

check this out. First is the mckinney pin, then the easton pin, then the g nock. Barely any difference between actual body of mckinney and original g nock. Only noticable difference is the slightly larger groove on the mckinney and the ears go back into your tab a little further. 

I've shot all three, and the easton pin is by far the best. I've had some with cracks on them like the other guy said, but I was shooting 47 lbs and never had one break off while I was shooting it. I did however push a mckinney off at full draw because it was too big for my string, yeah, that was stupid, now my dad shoots them(shoots a 20 strand majesty instead of my 18). I now shoot the easton pin on my x-10s for fita and the original g on my accs for field. I doubt I'll ever switch either.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I shoot McKinnys on all my outdoor stuff now. Would like something I can shoot a couple less strands with. Mckinnys are larger than the Easton large grove.

I use large grove G's on my x7's indoors. Just looking for a better solution.

Thanks


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm in the same boat, using MKII nocks, as I had two Easton pins break (not just a little crack, the actual back half of the nock snapped clean off) within two weeks. The crazy thing was, I was shooting 3 spots each time, and the nocks snapped off _when the arrow hit the target_, not on the shot (thank goodness). First time a fluke, second time...

Waiting to try some Beiter pin nocks. *drool*

-James


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I found a bunch of cracked Easton pin nocks and dry fired my recurves twice when they failed upon release. Switched to the GT pin nock, which I was told was stronger. Found a bunch of them cracked after several months, but no failures while shooting. I've switched to the McKinney nock and they seem to hold up much better than the Eastons. I've never seen a G-nock fail...wonder why Easton can't make a durable pin nock. 

Dave


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi, just received a package of the new Easton g pin nocks. Compared to the x10 pin nock, the throat on the new g pin nock looks to be about 25% deeper, the ends of the new nock do not flare outwards like the x10 nocks and the indentations at the base of the nock throat are more pronounced on the new g pin nocks (should allow a better fit with tied in nock sets). In a simple "feel" test on one of my bows the new g pin nocks appear to snap onto the string just about the same as a x10 pin or a g nock -- this was for the large groove offering in all 3 of those type nocks. Definitely a tighter fit for the large groove compared to the McKinney pin nock. Compared to the McKinney pin nock, the new g pin nock throat is just slightly shorter, a bit more tapered at the ears and the overall nock length is maybe 1/4" shorter. My understanding speaking with someone at Easton is that the new g pin nocks are made with the exact same material as the x10 pin nock. I don't know, however, if the new nock is slightly beefier or not.

Too cold around here to try them outdoors yet and none of my indoor spot arrows have pins so won't be able to do any real testing for awhile yet to see how the new nocks hold up compared to the McKinneys. Looks interesting though.

>>------->


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Any idea if they're planning on offering it in a small groove too? (O Enlightened Ones with the Catalog)

I have a feeling that biting down MKII nocks doesn't allow for the most precise nock fit possible...

-James


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Any idea if they're planning on offering it in a small groove too? (O Enlightened Ones with the Catalog)
> 
> -James


It doesn't say anything about a small groove g pin, but it doesn't say anything about a small groove original pin either, so there probably will be one.

here's the catalog: http://eastonarchery.com/pdf/easton_target_08.pdf

it takes a while to load for the first time, it's 17mb


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Interesting question on the size. I don't have the catalog with me, but the packaging I received does state large (or wide?) groove g pin nock. Would make be believe there is at least intent to offer a different, smaller size at some point if not already in the works?

>>------->


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Lancaster got them in today, so I have some on the way. Only available in large grove now. Not sure about small groves.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, st8arrow; I appreciate it.

-James


----------

